# Cyclist Beaten



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

In friendly Canada.

Caught on camera: Cyclist beaten with club in apparent road rage incident | CTV News






WTH is wrong with people? Don't bother answering, it's a rhetorical question. I've had drivers lose their minds with anger while I was cycling, but this guy needs to be in jail ASAP.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Holy crap.... People are getting nuts out there... nothing a person on a bicycle does warrants this, nothing.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sick and sad!

It seems like we can post one of these in a weekly basis. I'm glad that lady filmed the whole thing.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

More from CTV news.

"A shocking video of a driver attacking a cyclist with a club in Peterborough on Tuesday morning has ended in an arrest.
Police in Peterborough say a 74-year-old man was riding his bike on Erskine Avenue at around 11 a.m. when he became involved in an argument with the driver of a truck who was also travelling in the area at the time.
At some point, the driver got out of his vehicle and confronted the cyclist.

Police have charged a Peterborough man after a cyclist was attacked by a driver with a club on July 18, 2017.
cyclist attacked with club, Peterborough
A cyclist is bloodied after being attacked by a driver with a club in an apparent road rage incident in Peterborough on July 18, 2017.
“During the argument, the victim was assaulted and struck with a small club several times,” Peterborough Police spokesperson Lauren Gilchrist told CTV News Toronto.
“We did receive a call from a witness in the area about a male that was being assaulted.”
A nearby business owner who witnessed the ordeal rushed out of her shop and toward where the man had stopped his truck.
In the video, the driver can be seen on top of the cyclist, pinning him to the ground and striking him with an object.
“You just hit him with a club,” the woman, who does not want to be identified, shouts.
The cyclist, now bleeding profusely from his head, stands up and assures the woman he’s okay.
As he turns around, he asks the woman where exactly he’s bleeding from.
“Everywhere, everywhere,” she responds.
In the video, the driver claims that he “tried to walk away” from the dispute, but other drivers who stopped after witnessing the attack can be heard refuting his claims.
“I watched from my shop and I filmed the whole thing,” the woman says.
Eventually, the driver got back into his truck and left the scene while the passersby stayed to help the injured cyclist.
The extent of the elderly man’s injuries is unclear.
The driver of the truck was found and arrested by police a short time later.
A suspect identified as 65-year-old David Fox, of Peterborough, has been charged with aggravated assault and assault with a weapon.
He is due in court sometime in August."


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

Who the heck carries a club? I can see road rage causing (not justifying but being the source of) someone grabbing whatever's handy but that guy came prepared to beat someone, I guess. 

Time for the supervised retirement home for you, buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

What I find "interesting", if we can use that word, is with the uptick of this violence against bicycles is that the instigators all seem to be older men who did not have violent backgrounds. 

One might expect this from Juveniles or young men, but it is odd that in recent cases it is older men.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sick [email protected]#$s out there. Not to derail, but I also read an article today about some kids video recording and laughing about a man drowning. WTF is happening? Where did our civility go?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

As nuts as that dude was the lady filming was lucky he didn't turn on her and destroy her cell phone with the club.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> Sick and sad!
> 
> It seems like we can post one of these in a weekly basis. I'm glad that lady filmed the whole thing.


I'm gonna get flamed for this. But we didn't see the WHOLE thing. Just the end of it. Looks bad for sure. 
But I kinda want to see the actual events that led to this beat down before I judge the guy. 
He for sure finished it.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

krel said:


> Who the heck carries a club? I can see road rage causing (not justifying but being the source of) someone grabbing whatever's handy but that guy came prepared to beat someone, I guess.
> 
> Time for the supervised retirement home for you, buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My father was a truck drivers and used to carry a small club like that. They were not allowed to carry weapons. So they would carry these clubs and if the cops asked they would tell them they used the club for checking tires on their big rigs. They called them tire thumpers, but my dad told me the real reason the had them was for protection.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

As the Klurejr said, NOTHING the cyclist could've done warranted that, period! The fact that the motorist carries around a club is very telling about the person he is.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

CUP-TON said:


> My father was a truck drivers and used to carry a small club like that. They were not allowed to carry weapons. So they would carry these clubs and if the cops asked they would tell them they used the club for checking tires on their big rigs. They called them tire thumpers, but my dad told me the real reason the had them was for protection.


Huh, interesting. I learned something new today.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chasejj said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this. But we didn't see the WHOLE thing. Just the end of it. Looks bad for sure.
> But I kinda want to see the actual events that led to this beat down before I judge the guy.
> He for sure finished it.


I will just refer to post #2 - Yes we don't have the whole story, but there is a reason why the lady ran out of her store to film, and tried to help this guy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CUP-TON said:


> My father was a truck drivers and used to carry a small club like that. They were not allowed to carry weapons. So they would carry these clubs and if the cops asked they would tell them they used the club for checking tires on their big rigs. They called them tire thumpers, but my dad told me the real reason the had them was for protection.


True story, I used to unload 15 to 20 trucks a day. I got to know a quite a few truckers. I've heard many tell me the same thing. A mini club that's actually a weapon but excused by the cops as a tire pressure checker.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> As the Klurejr said, NOTHING the cyclist could've done warranted that, period! The fact that the motorist carries around a club is very telling about the person he is.


Dude- I know lots of people that carry things much more dangerous than a small billyclub in their car and for good reason.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Perhaps, but lots of people are scared of their own shadows.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> As the Klurejr said, NOTHING the cyclist could've done warranted that, period! The fact that the motorist carries around a club is very telling about the person he is.


I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass! 
My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid. 
That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

This, along with other Road-Rage related incidents are becoming increasingly disturbing. We must all remain vigilant to how our actions, no matter how innocent, can affect and provoke the inappropriate actions of others.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


Who escalated it again???
Yelling, beebing or otherwise being a moron to a cyclist along side a moving vehicle is dangerous period.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

WHALENARD said:


> Who escalated it again???
> Yelling, beebing or otherwise being a moron to a cyclist along side a moving vehicle is dangerous period.


 He made the decision to escalate a very minor annoyance. The only moron was him. The fact you'd take that incident and blame the motorist sort of proves my point.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chasejj said:


> He made the decision to escalate a very minor annoyance. The only moron was him. The fact you'd take that incident and blame the motorist sort of proves my point.


What if he fell, and hit the curb on an "innocent" prank? When you are riding, you are aware of your surroundings, but unexpected yelling and throwing **** at people (not in your case) is just the wrong thing to do. You are focused on whatever you are doing, and being startled, can cause you to fall. I wouldn't want my kid to ever do that to anyone, really. My kid would have been in some serious trouble.

I would apologize to the rider, and tell him I ride, and have a safe rest of your journey.

Of course, that's just my opinion.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

chasejj said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this. But we didn't see the WHOLE thing. Just the end of it. Looks bad for sure.
> But I kinda want to see the actual events that led to this beat down before I judge the guy.
> He for sure finished it.


You watch, he's going to claim the cyclist threw a bicycle at his truck.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> What if he fell, and hit the curb on an "innocent" prank? When you are riding, you are aware of your surroundings, but unexpected yelling and throwing **** at people (not in your case) is just the wrong thing to do. You are focused on whatever you are doing, and being startled, can cause you to fall. I wouldn't want my kid to ever do that to anyone, really. My kid would have been in some serious trouble.
> 
> I would apologize to the rider, and tell him I ride, and have a safe rest of your journey.
> 
> Of course, that's just my opinion.


It wasn't that loud. He was a douchebag. Pure and simple. BTW, he was at least 10ft away (wide street) with no curb line . If he is likely to go down over that, he shouldn't be on 2 wheels. Maybe a different sport is more appropriate.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was *entirely preventable if the kid did not have moronic parents who allowed him to use a megahone to harass bicyclist.*


Fix't


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Kids do dumb things, no doubt. They're kids afterall, but you see where that one started. Did the cyclist over react, sure. Riding the road is dangerous enough without a sudden distraction from a kid with a megaphone thinking he's being funny.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

You are riding on the defensive as it is, and hoping people are respectful enough not to f*k with you.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

I yelled out the car window at someone walking their dog when I was about 12. Thought I was funny. My dad didn't. He stopped and made me apologize. (it was "Your dog has fleas!" for context.  )

I still remember it and I haven't done it again in the past 34 years since.

On the other hand, if the dog walker had tried to punch me, my dad would have kicked his butt. It goes both ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

people lose temper in the city quickly. some guy tried to kill me too.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


So you don't at all see how this was entirely the fault of your child? And perhaps a parent who should have curtailed their kids behavior? Yelling at someone from a megaphone in a car while their are riding is pretty irresponsible. You could have caused that person to crash pretty bad..


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

chasejj said:


> It wasn't that loud. He was a douchebag. Pure and simple. BTW, he was at least 10ft away (wide street) with no curb line . If he is likely to go down over that, he shouldn't be on 2 wheels. Maybe a different sport is more appropriate.


I think it's clear who's the douchebag here and instead of stating that "a different sport was more appropriate" for the cyclist, you should accept responsibility for the inappropriate actions of your kids and be part of the solution and not part of the problem.

Klurjr's "fix't" remark is perfectly 'on-target'.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I posted this elsewhere, but I had something like this happen recently. 

I was on a narrow, residential road heading to work when a large construction van passed relatively close. While passing, the driver honked. I was "as far right as practicable" (lots of debris on the road, including glass). I got the driver at the intersection to main road and pulled up to the passenger side and said "What the **** was that?". Both driver and passenger jumped out immediately, and the driver went straight into taking a swing at me. No argument, just took a swing while the passenger stood behind me, trapping me in, talking ****.

The driver swore at me while he swung (he actually fell down on his first swing) both times. Then they jumped back in the van and left.

I had my rear facing camera on so you can see the pass, hear the horn, and hear the scuffle.

I immediately called the police. This one quote summarizes the experience:

"Maybe he thought you were taking up too much of the road."

I'm still working on following up on it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sidewalk said:


> I immediately called the police. This one quote summarizes the experience:
> 
> "Maybe he thought you were taking up too much of the road."


That sucks. Generally speaking the law sides with the driver, which is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


Your kid was acting like an immature punk. A "normal" person wouldn't yell at a total stranger, joking or otherwise, from a moving vehicle. A "normal" parent would not find it acceptable for their child to harass another person, especially for the reason of amusing themselves. The saddest part of all this is that the parents not only know about and do not correct, but enable and support the disrespectful behavior.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

tuckerjt07 said:


> the saddest part of all this is that the parents not only know about and do not correct, but enable and support the disrespectful behavior.


ding ding ding


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

There was wrong on both sides - and to be fair, the cyclist escalated to physical violence. That's quite a bit more "wrong" IMHO. Keep that in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

If you've ridden the road much, you sometimes tense up, anticipating someone beeping their horn or yelling at you (at least I do), and knowing that you really can't prepare for it, it's still going to startle you. A long time ago, a lot of well-meaning people thought it was proper to tap their horn "so the cyclist knew they were there" but fortunately, most people know that is the wrong thing to do. The whole thing sounds like something a bunch or teenagers would do, not something a teenager with his family would do. I will say, the cyclist should not have reached into your vehicle, but I think he was fully within his rights to let you and your kid know it was inappropriate behavior.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I've had the odd dumb comment yelled at me a few times over the years. But that's about it thankfully.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

chasejj said:


> He made the decision to escalate a very minor annoyance. The only moron was him. The fact you'd take that incident and blame the motorist sort of proves my point.


Not to be a complete ass here but, you are kind of at fault for poor parenting. Using a megaphone, or whatever it was, isn't the smartest thing to do. The cyclist could have been startled by your sons actions, and crashed. With that said, there are plenty of other loud noises and distractions on the road. Did the cyclist react wrongly...of course he did but, maybe your kid was the final straw? You really don't know what's going on in people's heads. That's why I try to avoid people at all times :cornut:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> In friendly Canada.
> 
> Caught on camera: Cyclist beaten with club in apparent road rage incident | CTV News
> 
> ...


That is horrible.


----------



## liem (Aug 28, 2005)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


Great that your wife is tall and takes no crap. You still need to work on your boy not to be an A-hole.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Kids do dumb things, no doubt. They're kids afterall, but you see where that one started. Did the cyclist over react, sure. Riding the road is dangerous enough without a sudden distraction from a kid with a megaphone thinking he's being funny.


It was funny. There seems to be some assumption I endorsed it. Not true. I probably would have ripped into him over it but the ridiculous cyclist creating the incident didn't allow for that. 
Bottom line- If you can't handle a goofy prank with a megaphone with at least the realization and context of what was said (harmless and not at all insulting) then maybe you need to look inward at yourself and not try and get physical and go to jail by attacking a 16yo good kid with a little megaphone. Other friends I know who are neighbors and 50+ yo dads living in the same upscale area 100% agree that road cyclists are super annoying around where we live and all recite similar overreactions to small fauxpas or incorrectly perceived traffic moves that cyclists seem to make insanely aggressive moves at them at stops/intersections after the incident on a road.
My point is , it isn't always the motorist. Flame on.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> people lose temper in the city quickly. some guy tried to kill me too.


Along with many people in this forum. You've been lucky, so far.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

chasejj said:


> It was funny. There seems to be some assumption I endorsed it. Not true. I probably would have ripped into him over it but the ridiculous cyclist creating the incident didn't allow for that.
> ... Flame on.


The reason everyone seems to think you endorse is this


chasejj said:


> Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people.


 It seems that you knew he had it and was using it. He's still being inappropriate, rude, inconsiderate, etc. if he is hollering with it at anyone other than a friend regardless of if they are on a bike or not.

No one is flaming you. You opened yourself up to the criticism and no one has went over the top.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

chasejj said:


> It was funny. There seems to be some assumption I endorsed it. Not true. I probably would have ripped into him over it but the ridiculous cyclist creating the incident didn't allow for that.
> Bottom line- If you can't handle a goofy prank with a megaphone with at least the realization and context of what was said (harmless and not at all insulting) then maybe you need to look inward at yourself and not try and get physical and go to jail by attacking a 16yo good kid with a little megaphone. Other friends I know who are neighbors and 50+ yo dads living in the same upscale area 100% agree that road cyclists are super annoying around where we live and all recite similar overreactions to small fauxpas or incorrectly perceived traffic moves that cyclists seem to make insanely aggressive moves at them at stops/intersections after the incident on a road.
> My point is , it isn't always the motorist. Flame on.


Sounds like you're happy you finally pissed one off good.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


Holy **** are you in the wrong here. I know the instinct is to knuckle down in your situation, but i hope you reflect on how everyone has reacted.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

jcd46 said:


> I will just refer to post #2 - Yes we don't have the whole story, but there is a reason why the lady ran out of her store to film, and tried to help this guy.


Worldstar?


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Zowie said:


> Sounds like you're happy you finally pissed one off good.


That one anyway.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chasejj said:


> Worldstar?


Perhaps, but if that helped a victim of an assault, and put the ahole in jail, I'm cool with it.

Doubt it though, she sounded quite disturbed by what she was watching.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

I need to put this out there - 
The guy being beaten is 74 years old? He took at least 2 (on video) shots to the old bald head, and that sucker got up and acted like it was nothing. 

That's one TOUGH 74 year old SOB.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chasejj said:


> I'm gonna get flamed for this. But we didn't see the WHOLE thing. Just the end of it. Looks bad for sure.
> But I kinda want to see the actual events that led to this beat down before I judge the guy.
> He for sure finished it.


The fact that he had an old guy pinned down and was bashing his skull repeatedly with a club isn't enough?


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> The fact that he had an old guy pinned down and was bashing his skull repeatedly with a club isn't enough?


The batteries for the megaphone were dead.......


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chasejj said:


> Other friends I know who are neighbors and 50+ yo dads living in the same upscale area 100% agree that road cyclists are super annoying around where we live and all recite similar overreactions to small fauxpas or incorrectly perceived traffic moves that cyclists seem to make insanely aggressive moves at them at stops/intersections after the incident on a road.
> My point is , it isn't always the motorist. Flame on.


I'm not sure what your buddies in an "upscale area" have to do with this. Are we supposed to be impressed? We're not.

Amish buggies are super annoying
Tractors are super annoying
Old people driving are super annoying
Beginner drivers are super annoying
People in the wrong lane are super annoying
People who are lost are super annoying
Big trucks are super annoying
Cops are super annoying
Road construction is super annoying

And that's not even the one's that are driving like jerks.

Get over it.

I sometimes think everyone should be forced to ride a bicycle in some traffic. It gives you a whole different perspective on driving when you're not wrapped in a couple of tons of metal, etc. That's the beauty of the bicycle, mass-wise, it is a small percent of the total, it is mostly just you out there.

You realize that driving is a team sport, when everyone works together it goes a whole lot smoother. Communicate with other drivers (turn signal, ease into lane changes rather than suddenly jumping lanes, etc). It's easy to see how dangerous for all aggressive drivers who think it is an individual sport and weave in and out, tailgate, jump lanes in a short distance, etc. are. I think I am a lot safer driver around motorcycles because of what I have learned from riding a bicycle on the road. Car drivers have a false perspective of safety, things can go bad REAL quick, just watch that video Klurejr posted of a motorcyclist kicking a car on the highway. The driver of the car lost it and was lucky he didn't get nailed or roll, the motorcyclist was lucky he was able to avoid the car at that kind of speed, the poor old guy in the truck that flipped, who was 100% uninvolved and had a zero chance of avoiding the accident, was lucky he survived despite being sent to the hospital.

Sure, the cyclist shouldn't be making "insanely aggressive moves at them at stops/intersections" as "overreactions to small fauxpas or incorrectly perceived traffic moves"; but maybe if you ride a bike and see it from their perspective, you may realize that these "small faux pas" and "moves" are actually sloppy, lazy, selfless driving. And I bet it is a very small percentage of cyclist that "overreact"; unless you and your buddies are really bad drivers.

And for what it is worth, I am a 50+ yo dad. If you are impressed by upscale areas, I can certainly fill you in.


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I live north of Peterboro & have ridden the trails there. I ride very few of the streets as they are narrow & in in very poor condition. The intersection is kind of quiet (I sell scrap metal to a nearby outfit). Guy will say the wooden club is just a 'fish bonker' LOL.

Hopefully the media does forget about this story & follows up when the clown goes to court.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

chazpat said:


> I'm not sure what your buddies in an "upscale area" have to do with this. Are we supposed to be impressed? We're not.
> 
> Amish buggies are super annoying
> Tractors are super annoying
> ...


Excellent post.



chasejj said:


> It was funny. There seems to be some assumption I endorsed it. Not true. I probably would have ripped into him over it but the ridiculous cyclist creating the incident didn't allow for that.


I don't think anyone was excusing the awful behavior of the jerk rider who tried to attack your son, but nothing about your original post made it seem like you or your wife were taking any responsibility for your child's actions while you were both supervising. And if you did not discipline your son at all for instigating the situation afterward at some point, even if it was a day later to let the nerves cool, you and your wife are doing a huge disservice to your child's education, both the one calling out insults from the car window and the ones watching him do it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Finch Platte said:


> Along with many people in this forum. You've been lucky, so far.


:lol:


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


:bluefrown:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I like how there a bunch of people here that think because it's MTBR nobody here rides road bikes and it's clearly and "us" and "them".


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

chazpat said:


> I'm not sure what your buddies in an "upscale area" have to do with this. Are we supposed to be impressed? We're not.
> 
> Amish buggies are super annoying
> Tractors are super annoying
> ...


Sorry, I agreed with it all but felt the need to add something in.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


So how do you think life would be right now if there had been any of the following alternative endings?

1) Megaphone prank results in cyclist being startled, he falls off the bike and is hit by the car following you. Cyclist dies of injuries. Multiple witnesses.

2) At the next traffic light the cyclist shoots and kills your son.

3) Your wife confronts the cyclist and gets beat to a pulp. You and your son rush to you wife's aid and you both are immediately beat to a pulp. Turns out the cyclist is a skilled fighter with serious anger issues.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

As here with these examples, what we see on the streets and the news, it takes so little to provoke confrontations, it's best we be ready for anything. I keep my car doors secure and I try to leave room for an 'out' when I'm in traffic or even stopped at a light. 
It may sound wuss or paranoid but at some point in life, I realized no matter if or what level of crap I will or won't put up with, I don't want to bring hell and damnation on my family or to my home. Others to consider. There are crazies out there and defending yourself may mean putting them down.... Why go looking for it ?

On the way to work tonight a vehicle was driving suspiciously slow and tapping the brake lights in the lane next to me up just one or two car lengths ahead. As we continued north for a mile or more, I passed them and coming up to a 3 way stop and tee intersection, they moved over two lanes to get in the left turn lane. I left them room but it was a last minute maneuver by them. I could chalk it up to unfamiliar with the streets but at the next light as I came up behind them, the light tuned green and they rolled forward a bit then hit the brakes and waited about 5 seconds and then did it 2 more times. Obliviously, they were attempting to initiate a confrontation of some sort.

I'm glad I held my temper and was just a few blocks from work. At that time, I wrote down the plate info just in case. Later on, I thought about why I didn't just lay on the horn for a solid few seconds that seems forever but I'm glad I hadn't thought of it at the time. I'm not looking to make enemies let alone over something so trivial. It's just not smart.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

So a thread about a cyclist's confrontation quickly gets confrontational.

Hmmmm.....

Maybe we ARE the problem. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


I've thrown people out of my car for yelling at people. That this megaphone was used to say witty things to people says you did endorse it. You need to spend more time riding pavement instead of driving in your 7+ passenger truck. You don't know what was going on is this guys head while he was riding. Maybe a family member died. Maybe he got fired. Perhaps you wanted a confrontation since you seem to have contempt for the TdF vibe that he had going on.

You should have just driven off. If your wife tried to fight this guy and got tuned up, it would have been her fault.

Try to wrap your head around yourself being part of the problem.


----------



## allu (Aug 23, 2016)

410sprint said:


> So how do you think life would be right now if there had been any of the following alternative endings?
> 
> 1) Megaphone prank results is cyclist being startled, he falls of the bike and is hit by the car following you. Cyclist dies of injuries. Multiple witnesses.
> 
> ...


So true.

Maybe it's just me, but I could totally see myself losing control and swerving in front of the following vehicle if someone startled me like that. Heck, a dog suddenly barking and launching towards me is enough to startle me. Just a reflex, nothing that I can do about it.

Amazing how so many people are living in their own little bubble nowadays. "If it doesn't bother me, it can't possibly bother anyone else, right?"


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


Apple didn't fall far from that tree.

When your kid goes out into the world unsupervised, and unprotected, you better hope he somehow learns good sense before continuing to jerk people around. He's going to run into the wrong person and have a bad outcome, and you and your wife won't be there to save him. You can thank yourself for the example you set, but instead of that, I'm sure you'll just explain away his poor conduct.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

410sprint said:


> So how do you think life would be right now if there had been any of the following alternative endings?
> 
> 1) Megaphone prank results is cyclist being startled, he falls of the bike and is hit by the car following you. Cyclist dies of injuries. Multiple witnesses.
> 
> ...


This.

Chasejj, his wife and his son sound like people that have never been in a physical confrontation before.

The fact that he mentions the fact that his 6', 145lb wife can get "nasty" is hilarious. I'm 6" shorter and 2lbs lighter than her, and I'd cut through her like a scythe through wheat. Lycra and styrofoam seem to lure people into a false sense of security when dealing with cyclists. Truth be told, that's fine by me.

He needs to recognize that there are people who are very comfortable with violence, perhaps too comfortable, and some of those people ride bikes.



Ladmo said:


> Apple didn't fall far from that tree.
> 
> When your kid goes out into the world unsupervised, and unprotected, you better hope he somehow learns good sense before continuing to jerk people around. He's going to run into the wrong person and have a bad outcome, and you and your wife won't be there to save him. You can thank yourself for the example you set, but instead of that, I'm sure you'll just explain away his poor conduct.


A phrase my uncle (an infantry platoon leader in Vietnam) taught me (long before I was an infantry platoon leader in Afghanistan): "The enemy gets a vote, too."

Meaning, you choose your own actions and how you interact with the world. You don't get to choose how others respond to you. It might not be to your liking.

As such, I don't drive aggressively. I don't flick people off when driving. My wife has to reach over to hit the horn when I drive, because I don't want to piss people off. Why? Because I know that the guy next to me could be packing a .45 and might have had an argument with his boss/parents/wife. And I don't want to be the guy he takes his anger out on after I honk at him after he's a little late in hitting the accelerator when the light changes.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

krel said:


> Who the heck carries a club? I can see road rage causing (not justifying but being the source of) someone grabbing whatever's handy but that guy came prepared to beat someone, I guess.
> 
> Time for the supervised retirement home for you, buddy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i grew up in Chicago and it was common for me and my friends to carry baseball bat, mag lite, night stick, or other type of clubs in our cars. be thankful we didn't carry firearms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


Right on! To you and your wife!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Klurejr said:


> Fix't


so what if the cyclist in the OP video did something moronic to set off the motorist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

krel said:


> I yelled out the car window at someone walking their dog when I was about 12. Thought I was funny. My dad didn't. He stopped and made me apologize. (it was "Your dog has fleas!" for context.  )
> 
> I still remember it and I haven't done it again in the past 34 years since.
> 
> ...


yeah, the reaction isn't justified to the unwarranted provocation. i am a cyclist but a dad first. some jerk-off cyclist thinks he is going to fight with my son when it isn't warranted, the cyclist will find out quickly what it feels like to get his arse kicked off the planet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cjsb said:


> yeah, the reaction isn't justified to the unwarranted provocation. i am a cyclist but a dad first. some jerk-off cyclist thinks he is going to fight with my son when it isn't warranted, the cyclist will find out quickly what it feels like to get his arse kicked off the planet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with defending your kid, however, the more they are taught respect, the less you have to defend them.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

cjsb said:


> so what if the cyclist in the OP video did something moronic to set off the motorist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moronic or not, he doesn't have a right to get out of his car and batter someone.

He has the right to call the police. And/or drive away.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

cjsb said:


> so what if the cyclist in the OP video did something moronic to set off the motorist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless he physically attacked the driver /threatened him with a gun- and even then - you're in a vehicle, drive away and call 911 if you need to.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

cjsb said:


> yeah, the reaction isn't justified to the unwarranted provocation. i am a cyclist but a dad first. some jerk-off cyclist thinks he is going to fight with my son when it isn't warranted, the cyclist will find out quickly what it feels like to get his arse kicked off the planet.


And if you step out of your car, you are inviting whatever violence the other person has inside them.

Good luck with that.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

bachman1961 said:


> As here with these examples, what we see on the streets and the news, it takes so little to provoke confrontations, it's best we be ready for anything. I keep my car doors secure and I try to leave room for an 'out' when I'm in traffic or even stopped at a light.
> It may sound wuss or paranoid but at some point in life, I realized no matter if or what level of crap I will or won't put up with, I don't want to bring hell and damnation on my family or to my home. Others to consider. There are crazies out there and defending yourself may mean putting them down.... Why go looking for it ?
> 
> On the way to work tonight a vehicle was driving suspiciously slow and tapping the brake lights in the lane next to me up just one or two car lengths ahead. As we continued north for a mile or more, I passed them and coming up to a 3 way stop and tee intersection, they moved over two lanes to get in the left turn lane. I left them room but it was a last minute maneuver by them. I could chalk it up to unfamiliar with the streets but at the next light as I came up behind them, the light tuned green and they rolled forward a bit them hit the brakes and waited about 5 seconds and then did it 2 more times. Obliviously, they were attempting to initiate a confrontation of some sort.
> ...


great job controlling your temper. this comment is not directed at you, just observing that if you were a road cyclist in this situation, then it would have been justified to go ape **** on the driver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> He needs to recognize that there are people who are very comfortable with violence, perhaps too comfortable, and some of those people ride bikes.


Truer words were never spoken and are best remembered.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> And if you step out of your car, you are inviting whatever violence the other person has inside them.
> 
> Good luck with that.


of course, but you can say the same for the cyclist who over reacted. if it gets to the point where I need to protect my family I'll do it. both were wrong in that instance but it doesn't justify an adult trying to fight a teen or even adult.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

krel said:


> Unless he physically attacked the driver /threatened him with a gun- and even then - you're in a vehicle, drive away and call 911 if you need to.


yes, if only everything worked so smoothly in the real world and in real time. duly noted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Moronic or not, he doesn't have a right to get out of his car and batter someone.
> 
> He has the right to call the police. And/or drive away.


of course he does not but by Klujer's fix it logic he does and that is my point.

ironically Kluejr has his video thread where he apparently set off a nut case driver while lane sharing his moto. the driver would not have been justified in beating him down, nor is the road cyclist justified in thrusting violence. in both cases the angry folks were quite likely startled and upset.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Coal-Cracker said:


> So a thread about a cyclist's confrontation quickly gets confrontational.
> 
> Hmmmm.....
> 
> ...


They took the bait and proved my point.

I see this stuff all the time and it is predominately (around here) the cyclist escalating the issue by riding in the middle of a wide road (outside of the provided bike lane) that is posted at 50MPH or riding 2-3 abreast on the road flipping off and yelling at the driver if the cyclist thinks they passed too closely. The list is endless and it starts with the riders who seem to want to enforce their rights on the driving public, but only come off as jerks, cementing a perception you probably want to avoid.
I understand the concern riders feel about drivers as I lost a good riding buddy(who I got into riding) by an unlicensed illegal immigrant vehicle driver who plowed into him head on and left the scene(fled to Mexico) and left him to die on the windshield.So I get the concern.

My reference to "upscale neighborhood" was only to make the point this wasn't the hood or the sticks. where this takes on a whole new context entirely. This is where conflicts like these are very out of character and rare.

My son is a fantastic student athlete who was goofing around and having fun. he is ridiculously respectful to everyone all the time. Nothing he did warranted that reaction. The fact that a predominance of the posters on this issue accused me of horrible parenting, assuming my kid is a punk, always interpreting any interaction with a cyclist riding down the road as somehow unforgiveable , speaks volumes.
But the biggest takeaway these kids had was that road cyclists are a sketchy lot. 5 kids walked away with that feeling and will probably dismiss the activity in the future as not wanting to associate with people who road ride.

Think about that.

Now I am going to go for a ride in Briones (offroad). Hopefully no road bikers attack me driving to the parking area. Chase out.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jcd46 said:


> I agree with defending your kid, however, the more they are taught respect, the less you have to defend them.


of course, completely agree with you and I would give my son discipline if he pulled something like that. at the same time the road cyclist is escalating to a line that he should not have crossed. and if he is some big tough guy then even more likely he will be the one in jail.

sadly, this is one reason why one should be reluctant to step into domestic disputes and why cops are often injured. we don't know nothing about the adversaries and what they might do. the situations are unpredictable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

cjsb said:


> yes, if only everything worked so smoothly in the real world and in real time. duly noted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"I felt like the man in the truck had every opportunity to leave," the witness said. "Instead he got out of his vehicle."


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Just as there is nothing that cyclist could have said to the man with the club to justify getting clubbed, there is nothing the kid could have shouted from a megaphone to justify a grown ass man laying hands on him.

If a guy on a bike is going to fall over just because of a loud noise like a megaphone, he shouldn't be riding on the road. There are horns, ambulances, firetrucks, police cars, exhaust backfires, car accidents, and all kinds of other things that make sudden loud noises without warning.

That said, it's pretty obnoxious to have some kid yelling out the car window with a megaphone.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm amazed how far you all take this thread. Two people get in a road rage disagreement. One person takes it too far. A bystander films it. The perpetrator retreats, the cops arrest him and have plenty of video evidence against him. Let's check back in here in a year to see this jackass serve 30 days and pay $500 to the individual that got clubbed hospital bills. One year probation and a tootsie roll.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm amazed how far you all take this thread. Two people get in a road rage disagreement. One person takes it too far. A bystander films it. The perpetrator retreats, the cops arrest him and have plenty of video evidence against him. Let's check back in here in a year to see this jackass serve 30 days and pay $500 to the individual that got clubbed hospital bills. One year probation and a tootsie roll.


If you ever had a head cut, you know even the smallest little cut will bleed out in insane amounts and look far worse than it really is. I would say looking at that video again the dude in the truck was not doing the damage he could have been had he really wanted to hurt the guy. IMO he was intent on scaring the **** out of him and did just that. Cyclist definitely took the worst of it. Until we see the (which we won't) ALL the footage leading up to this incident we don't really know who did what.
That said, my money is on the dude with the mini club paying a fine and walking. He will not go to jail.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Hitting someone in the head with a club is not just trying to scare them. That's intent to cause serious bodily harm. That's a felony in my state.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Who is to say this guy wont have any issues after being beat up on the head like that.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

chasejj said:


> They took the bait and proved my point.
> 
> I understand the concern riders feel about drivers as I lost a good riding buddy(who I got into riding) by an unlicensed illegal immigrant vehicle driver who plowed into him head on and left the scene(fled to Mexico) and left him to die on the windshield.
> 
> ...


Think about this.

You admit to instigating confrontation, then blame others for reacting to your "bait".

You assume that a good athlete is automatically a respectful and responsible citizen. Really?

Yelling out a car window at a person that could easily be startled in traffic is not a cause for backlash? What if somebody yelled out from the bushes right as you were about to hit a sketchy section of trail? You wouldn't tense up? If it caused you to miss your line by a couple of inches, hit a rock that pushed you off the trail, and you fell off a cliff, you would be cool with a good athlete having a good time with his over-protective and socially irresponsible parents causing that?

Just think about that, and think about other people besides you and your angry family.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

We were on a group ride on a quiet country road. riding 2 abreast and watching for cars, going single file when one came up. The road was narrow and had blind corners. A car, a couple hundred yards behind us gave a couple toots on the horn, we moved over to let it pass. One of our group gave the driver the finger. I called him out. He made the comment that we have the right to be there. Maybe we do, but we shouldn't take up the whole lane. The driver just gave us warning, they didn't lean on the horn. If we act like this how are we going to stop road rage.
This driver in question got out of his vehicle and assaulted the cyclist. I don't care who was at fault, he needs to go to jail and learn what getting assaulted is about. If a cyclist attacks a driver through a window then the same rules need to apply.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cjsb said:


> so what if the cyclist in the OP video did something moronic to set off the motorist?


What would you do if a bicyclist did something to annoying you while you were driving a big Truck? Personally I would simply drive away, never at any point would I decided to get out of my car and beat up the cyclist with a club.... How on earth are you defending that guy?



cjsb said:


> of course he does not but by Klujer's fix it logic he does and that is my point.
> 
> ironically Kluejr has his video thread where he apparently set off a nut case driver while lane sharing his moto. the driver would not have been justified in beating him down, nor is the road cyclist justified in thrusting violence. in both cases the angry folks were quite likely startled and upset.


I am not sure what is ironic about that video. Please explain yourself.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

chasejj said:


> If you ever had a head cut, you know even the smallest little cut will bleed out in insane amounts and look far worse than it really is. I would say looking at that video again the dude in the truck was not doing the damage he could have been had he really wanted to hurt the guy. IMO he was intent on scaring the **** out of him and did just that. Cyclist definitely took the worst of it. Until we see the (which we won't) ALL the footage leading up to this incident we don't really know who did what.
> That said, my money is on the dude with the mini club paying a fine and walking. He will not go to jail.


A plea for attention. There is NEVER a reason to hit someone who is curled up in the fetal position. NEVER.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

So



chasejj said:


> My son is a fantastic student athlete who was goofing around and having fun. he is ridiculously respectful to everyone all the time.


but



chasejj said:


> Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people.


which seems to indicate that he did it more than once...so he's respectful to everyone...all the time... except this one time (or all the other times). Or is it that you thought it was funny, so it's OK. Because goofing around never caused anything ever except make everyone happy, especially the recipient.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

scottzg said:


> A plea for attention. There is NEVER a reason to hit someone who is curled up in the fetal position. NEVER.


Even if....IF the guy with the club was INITIALLY acting in self defense...once the cyclist is on the ground and trying to defend himself from being beaten by a club and no longer doing whatever it was he was doing to put the other guy in fear of his safety...if that beating continues...he's (the cyclist) now the victim and the guy with the club is committing a crime. Once the threat is over...any action that comes afterwards towards the person that initiated the confrontation is potentially criminal.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

Nubster said:


> Once the threat is over...any action that comes afterwards towards the person that initiated the confrontation is potentially criminal.


It's things like this that make me wish every adult would take a concealed carry weapons class. Nubster is 100% correct and lots of people don't understand how it works.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

krel said:


> It's things like this that make me wish every adult would take a concealed carry weapons class. Nubster is 100% correct and lots of people don't understand how it works.


Yep, same reason a cop can knock someone who is resisting senseless and it not be excessive force. However, once the person is neutralized it becomes excessive force if they continue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

chasejj said:


> I had an incident with an older cyclist (lawyer type of guy/professional maybe in his 50's) riding along on our main road near my home. Had 5 kids in the truck going to some sports event with the wife. Son 16 yo at the time bought a battery powered megaphone at the dollar store as a goof and would use to say witty things to people. Anyway we were passing the guy on his bike and as we approached he said to him "Sir,Pedal Faster!(in a policeman sort of voice) " nothing offensive. Probably startled him ruining his TdF vibe he had going. Normal person would laugh and go on his way. This jackoff rides up to the passenger side window (at the next traffic light) and reaches into the truck trying to kick my kids ass!
> My wife (seated on that side) who takes no **** from anyone jumps out and I have to get between them both at the light. He's damn lucky he backed off or my old lady we would have taken turns whipping his ass. My wife is 6ft and 145 lbs of nasty if you **** with her kid.
> That was a road rage incident that was entirely unavoidable and escalated due to the cyclist actions. Just saying these things go both ways. Lots of the YouTube stuff I've seen has cyclist /motorcycle guys overreacting to perceived danger of motorists and escalating things to violence when they need to check themselves and ride on.


In my opinion, you and your wife are using poor judgement in raising your son if you are encouraging this type of behavior. I understand that kids will do dumb things, but it's a parent's job to reign that in. Sounds like your family was getting good entertainment value out of it.

Even if there were no consequences, going around making smartass comment with a megaphone is not the way I want my children to behave. Yes, if you point a megaphone at someone, it might startle them, and they might react in a negative way. Now I do agree the cyclist didn't have a right to "kick your kid's ass", although he might have been just reaching into the car to grab the megaphone and use it to say a few things to your son.

Anyway, if you go around fing with people, they may just f with you. And right or wrong, they might escalate it.


----------



## pokeynrs (Dec 7, 2008)

I live in Peterborough, in fact I can see the crime scene from my kitchen window. I don't know anymore about the case than anyone else but I am familiar with the cyclist. He regularly passes by my house on a nice lugged steel road bike. Always says hello. The rider seems to be a long time cyclist who is friendly enough and doesn't ride in an aggressive manor.

Word travels fast in a small town like Peterborough and I think he lives in my neighborhood. If I hear any news I'll pass it on.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

There is no shortage of people with lots of bottled up rage who can't accept even a few seconds delay. And, here in the USA, many have guns in the car, legally or not, and would really like to use them. Just shake your head and walk away, ride away, just don't get into confrontations. It's just not worth it. If necessary, call 911 and get the jerk in some trouble, just don't get shot, run over, etc.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Closed for review

Update: Clean up on isle 7! Keep discussion on topic.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Joe_Re said:


> I've thrown people out of my car for yelling at people. That this megaphone was used to say witty things to people says you did endorse it. You need to spend more time riding pavement instead of driving in your 7+ passenger truck. You don't know what was going on is this guys head while he was riding. Maybe a family member died. Maybe he got fired. Perhaps you wanted a confrontation since you seem to have contempt for the TdF vibe that he had going on.
> 
> You should have just driven off. If your wife tried to fight this guy and got tuned up, it would have been her fault.
> 
> Try to wrap your head around yourself being part of the problem.


but....but....his wife is tall


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

chasejj said:


> They took the bait and proved my point.


Sorry, I'm not buying that you set any bait to prove a point. I really don't think you were thinking that far in advance when you posted.



chasejj said:


> I see this stuff all the time and it is predominately (around here) the cyclist escalating the issue by riding in the middle of a wide road (outside of the provided bike lane) that is posted at 50MPH or riding 2-3 abreast on the road flipping off and yelling at the driver if the cyclist thinks they passed too closely. The list is endless and it starts with the riders who seem to want to enforce their rights on the driving public, but only come off as jerks, cementing a perception you probably want to avoid.


Maybe it's a lot different where you are but I suspect you're just talking about a small minority of riders who behave poorly and then applying it to all road riders. I bet you see just as many a-hole drivers every time you drive but you're not then claiming all drivers are jerks.



chasejj said:


> My son is a fantastic student athlete who was goofing around and having fun. he is ridiculously respectful to everyone all the time. Nothing he did warranted that reaction. The fact that a predominance of the posters on this issue accused me of horrible parenting, assuming my kid is a punk, always interpreting any interaction with a cyclist riding down the road as somehow unforgiveable , speaks volumes.


Kids do stupid things. The picture you painted for us was you and your wife rolling down the road with an SUV full of teenagers and your son yelling at people through his megaphone while you all laughed. Nobody likes to be yelled at by strangers in a passing car, no matter how "witty" the yeller and his friends thinks they are being. Ask your wife if she would be ok with walking down the sidewalk and someone in a passing car yelling something they considered witty at her.



chasejj said:


> But the biggest takeaway these kids had was that road cyclists are a sketchy lot. 5 kids walked away with that feeling and will probably dismiss the activity in the future as not wanting to associate with people who road ride.


They hopefully, and probably, walked away with the takeaway that if you harass people, even if you are just joking, some of those people are not going to take it well and will bring it back at you, very possibly in an escalated manner. Again, the cyclist should not have reached into your car but if you had stopped your kid from yelling at people the first time he did it, it never would have happened.

And if those kids judge a whole group of people based on the bad behavior of one individual, well, that's another issue. Better hope they don't read about that Canadian mountain biker who falsely claimed barbed wire had been strung across the trail to scam a Go Fund Me, those kids will think you are sketchy as well.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

After all this one very basic idea seems to be lost. To say something to a cyclist out on the road without warning using a megaphone is simply rude. There's no place for that.

That being said, I doubt the story. I think its a pure troll and nothing more.

In before the bin...


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Mookie said:


> After all this one very basic idea seems to be lost. To say something to a cyclist out on the road without warning using a megaphone is simply rude. There's no place for that.
> 
> That being said, I doubt the story. I think its a pure troll and nothing more.
> 
> In before the bin...


I don't think it should be binned. The guy opened himself up for criticism and only one or two responses have been over the top. That's after he egged it on however.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

I was over the top with my language. For that, I'm sorry.
Looks like I get a do-over, so here goes...

There is nothing I can think of that a cyclist could say or do, while riding a bike, which justifies a beating. If they are doing something illegal, then call the police.

There is no cause for us, as cyclists, to assault someone else.

Yelling things at other cyclists from your moving car is cowardly and dangerous, not funny.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

tuckerjt07 said:


> I don't think it should be binned. The guy opened himself up for criticism and only one or two responses have been over the top. That's after he egged it on however.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Its the inevitable trajectory.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cliff-notes chasejj Haiku version:


I go out trying to instigate ****

**** happens

I try to figure out why​


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

chasejj said:


> I see this stuff all the time and it is predominately (around here) the cyclist escalating the issue by riding in the middle of a wide road (outside of the provided bike lane) that is posted at 50MPH or riding 2-3 abreast on the road flipping off and yelling at the driver if the cyclist thinks they passed too closely. The list is endless and it starts with the riders who seem to want to enforce their rights on the driving public, but only come off as jerks, cementing a perception you probably want to avoid.


Show me where this is illegal.

If it is illegal, your proper course is to contact authorities. Video and photo evidence goes a long way these days. Your act of harassing riders could be construed as assault and your act of escalating the situation will absolutely put you in the wrong.

If this (riding on the road on bikes) is not illegal, you are a special snowflake. The motorists need to follow the law, not harass other users, not endanger them, not try to hurt them, etc. If you want to change the laws, get involved in local and state government.

This is how normal sane people think. If you get all wound up and mad at people for following the law and do something that is contrary to the law, you are going to get slammed and all the anger and crying in the world about how special of a snowflake you are isn't going to change anything. Yes, it is common for human beings to let their emotions take over and then they do stupid things, if they didn't, they wouldn't be human, but if you let that cause you to do illegal things, like assault people, endanger them (megaphone, honking, etc.), you will always be in the wrong. I handle civil law and you will lose every time with your justifications.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

All I know is this... If a guy with a Captain Kangaroo haircut and chicken legs thinks he's teaching me a lesson with a club, it's gonna be a bad surprise.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

006_007 said:


> The batteries for the megaphone were dead.......


LOL!!!!!! You win the internetz.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

krel said:


> It's things like this that make me wish every adult would take a concealed carry weapons class. Nubster is 100% correct and lots of people don't understand how it works.


Why?


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

hambocairns said:


> Why?


Because it's better to have and not need it, then to need and not have it...................
I will not ride in the Black Hills without being armed, many 4 legged predators here
and the 2 legged variety is just as unpredictable...............
I plan on coming home to my family,would rather die trying than being a screaming victim.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Loudviking said:


> Because it's better to have and not need it, then to need and not have it...................
> I will not ride in the Black Hills without being armed, many 4 legged predators here
> and the 2 legged variety is just as unpredictable...............
> I plan on coming home to my family,would rather die trying than being a screaming victim.


Four legged predators I understand but why are you lot so reliant on tools that kill and leave little room for reason or bad judgement?

Is it because there's a fear of the next person being armed? Do you not see a problem with that? Is that just the system you live in now?

Sorry but your comment leaves me cold.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

hambocairns said:


> Why?


Because they teach - Once the threat is over...any action that comes afterwards towards the person that initiated the confrontation is potentially criminal.

Such as: you can't shoot someone who is robbing you once they turn around and are fleeing or you can't beat a 74 year old with a club once he is on the ground in the fetal position. If you do, you may have criminal charges filed against you.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Because they teach - Once the threat is over...any action that comes afterwards towards the person that initiated the confrontation is potentially criminal.
> 
> Such as: you can't shoot someone who is robbing you once they turn around and are fleeing or you can't beat a 74 year old with a club once he is on the ground in the fetal position. If you do, you may have criminal charges filed against you.


Ah I see, I must have misunderstood. I assumed it meant more people should carry concealed weapons.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

hambocairns said:


> Ah I see, I must have misunderstood. I assumed it meant more people should carry concealed weapons.


Nope - Chazpat nailed it. I was talking about the legal education aspect of the training.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

krel said:


> Nope - Chazpat nailed it. I was talking about the legal education aspect of the training.


Gotcha, apologies all


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Loudviking said:


> Because it's better to have and not need it, then to need and not have it...................
> I will not ride in the Black Hills without being armed, many 4 legged predators here
> and the 2 legged variety is just as unpredictable...............
> I plan on coming home to my family,would rather die trying than being a screaming victim.


The fault with this logic is that there's lots of equipment that would be far more likely to be useful, but I bet you don't carry it. Whistle, first aid, fire extinguisher, extra food, firestarting equipment, filter, etc. All of this would be better to "have and not need" and far likelier to be used than a gun.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Jayem said:


> The fault with this logic is that there's lots of equipment that would be far more likely to be useful, but I bet you don't carry it. Whistle, first aid, fire extinguisher, extra food, firestarting equipment, filter, etc. All of this would be better to "have and not need" and far likelier to be used than a gun.


If you want to be nit-picky and technical the gun suffices for three out of your list...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Jayem said:


> The fault with this logic is that there's lots of equipment that would be far more likely to be useful, but I bet you don't carry it. Whistle, first aid, fire extinguisher, extra food, firestarting equipment, filter, etc. All of this would be better to "have and not need" and far likelier to be used than a gun.


Just include these, no need to go without any of it.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

tuckerjt07 said:


> If you want to be nit-picky and technical the gun suffices for three out of your list...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Well, depending on how many rounds (a whistle works indefinitely) you are packing and unless you got tracer rounds, starting a fire is going to be difficult and pretty stupid to fire a gun at point blank into the ground, hoping a fragment or debris don't come up and "tag" you. Then again, it's not likely to be a "responsible" gun owner considering all of this, unless it's one of those areas where the threat from predators is significant (remote road-less Alaska, etc.) and then you better have the right tool, some little .40 cal is just going to be a heavy paper-weight.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Well, depending on how many rounds (a whistle works indefinitely) you are packing and unless you got tracer rounds, starting a fire is going to be difficult and pretty stupid to fire a gun at point blank into the ground, hoping a fragment or debris don't come up and "tag" you. Then again, it's not likely to be a "responsible" gun owner considering all of this, unless it's one of those areas where the threat from predators is significant (remote road-less Alaska, etc.) and then you better have the right tool, some little .40 cal is just going to be a heavy paper-weight.


No need to fire point blank into the ground. Empty a cartridge of the gun powder, place gun powder on kindling, fire parallel directly above kindling, you have fire. However, if you are in a position where you have to have a fire tolerance for risk goes up because without it you are dead anyways.

You absolutely need to carry the correct caliber to deal with what you would be facing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Bringing a lighter and a little food seems a whole lot simpler but to each his own.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

tuckerjt07 said:


> If you want to be nit-picky and technical the gun suffices for three out of your list...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


It suffices for all of them.

"Hey! Hey you! Give me your whistle, first aid, fire extinguisher, extra food, firestarting equipment, filter, etc. or I'll shoot you."

"Give me that little club you're carrying, too."


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Bringing a lighter and a little food seems a whole lot simpler but to each his own.


I do not disagree

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Cyclists antagonizing anyone in a car is a bad idea, regardless of what the law says. Letting a motorist exit his car and attack you with a club, is equally poor. I fear anyone with a vehicle, while on my bike.

The components of this interaction look to be ego driven, the guy with the bike allowed the guy with the club to get closer to him than he may have wanted... Look at the result. He didnt' get clubbed while the guy was in the driver seat. He engaged. The moron with the club didn't attack the cyclist from the drivers seat.

Dumb met Dumber. I bet these two even knew each other, Peterborough isn't a big place...


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

-Todd- said:


> Cyclists antagonizing anyone in a car is a bad idea, regardless of what the law says. Letting a motorist exit his car and attack you with a club, is equally poor. I fear anyone with a vehicle, while on my bike.
> 
> The components of this interaction look to be ego driven, the guy with the bike allowed the guy with the club to get closer to him than he may have wanted... Look at the result. He didnt' get clubbed while the guy was in the driver seat. He engaged. The moron with the club didn't attack the cyclist from the drivers seat.
> 
> Dumb met Dumber. I bet these two even knew each other, Peterborough isn't a big place...


The guy on the bike is 74. It's certainly possible he engaged for sure but if he didn't he might not have had the ability to leave rapidly either. I'm hoping there's follow up information, I'd like to know what happened.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

A bit more info, anyway -

https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...ws-vicious-attack-of-74-year-old-cyclist.html

http://toronto.ctvnews.ca/mobile/wa...attacked-with-club-in-peterborough-1.3513512#


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Seeing the video on one of those links, the road is HUGE so much room, and so little traffic! 

It seems they were both turning left, so I assume the cyclist had the lane to turn, which slowed the DH down, and pissed him off. (speculation in my part though)


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

chasejj said:


> They took the bait and proved my point.


_Riiggghhht_ Ya planned it all along, eh? Clever. :thumbsup:



chasejj said:


> I see this stuff all the time and it is predominately (around here) the cyclist escalating the issue by riding in the middle of a wide road (outside of the provided bike lane) that is posted at 50MPH or riding 2-3 abreast on the road flipping off and yelling at the driver if the cyclist thinks they passed too closely. The list is endless and it starts with the riders who seem to want to enforce their rights on the driving public, but only come off as jerks, cementing a perception you probably want to avoid.
> I understand the concern riders feel about drivers as I lost a good riding buddy(who I got into riding) by an unlicensed illegal immigrant vehicle driver who plowed into him head on and left the scene(fled to Mexico) and left him to die on the windshield.So I get the concern.
> 
> My reference to "upscale neighborhood" was only to make the point this wasn't the hood or the sticks. where this takes on a whole new context entirely. This is where conflicts like these are very out of character and rare.
> ...


Really? You want that to be your final take on it?

We are in the age of doubling and tripling down on stupidity and lies, I guess so have at it. Never mind being called out and having an opportunity to reassess.

When given the opportunity, try to be the good example. There are countless teaching opportunities every single day.


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Like a scab, even though I should leave this thread alone, I can't help but pick at it. 

Here's my problem:
Someone on this thread is saying that there is, conceivably, some rationale for beating a 74 year old cyclist. He further goes on to justify this beating by saying that "one time my family and I were driving and we assaulted a road cyclist for no reason and he fought back. Therefore, roadies deserve what they get." The two incidents aren't related at all and there is no logical connection, other than he simply doesn't like roadies. Fine. You don't have to like roadies. You do HAVE to respect their right to be on the road!

Motorists incorrectly get upset with cyclists because they "think we have a right to the road."
Not only do bikes have a right to be on the road (except for certain stretches which are prohibited), but motorists DO NOT have the right to be on the road. At all.

Let me say that again - motorists do not have the right to be on the road. The state (province?) extends to motorists the PRIVILEGE of driving, provided they are willing to abide by and comply with a few simple rules and regulations. One of the biggest rules is that if someone or something is in your way, you don't get to smash into it. You have to wait your turn. 
Don't like playing by the rules? That's fine - you don't have to drive. If you want to drive, however, you need to play fair. And you agreed to do this. In writing. 3 times.

P.S. I am not in any way saying we should ride our bikes on the road (or trail) with anything other than courtesy and respect, nor am I condoning any type of violence.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

djlee said:


> Like a scab, even though I should leave this thread alone, I can't help but pick at it.
> 
> Here's my problem:
> Someone on this thread is saying that there is, conceivably, some rationale for beating a 74 year old cyclist. He further goes on to justify this beating by saying that "one time my family and I were driving and we assaulted a road cyclist for no reason and he fought back. Therefore, roadies deserve what they get." The two incidents aren't related at all and there is no logical connection, other than he simply doesn't like roadies. Fine. You don't have to like roadies. You do HAVE to respect their right to be on the road!
> ...


+

There isn't an excuse for escalation to violence yet often times that is the outcome. 
I'll make the distinction that we all must abide by rules and laws if we participate in the privilege of being on the roads and when that doesn't happen, it changes the dynamic in a few ways. Motorists or bicyclists not adhering to traffic laws or at times, scoffing at common sense/common courtesy can easily cause their own dangers or worse.

We know those witnessing it or affected by those lapses are sometimes forced to take evasive action and other times, just get so riled they want to take the law into account and mete out their own idea of justice.

If there is a hierarchy of who are on the road/s deservedly so, rightfully so or with reserved privilege, cyclists stand the most risk toward injury or worse when sharing the roads or competing with motorized traffic. 
It makes sense to me when I see cyclists acting and riding within the boundaries of safety, responsibility, rules or laws, at least from the perspective of anyone who cares to see another day.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

This was a group of guys I ride with all the time. I got the email for this ride, but I'm too busy to get out with them right now.

Glad I didn't make it...

Cyclists share harrowing tale after hit-and-run driver mows them down | PennLive.com


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

^^^^ Holy ****.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

DethWshBkr said:


> This was a group of guys I ride with all the time. I got the email for this ride, but I'm too busy to get out with them right now.
> 
> Glad I didn't make it...
> 
> Cyclists share harrowing tale after hit-and-run driver mows them down | PennLive.com


How are acts like this not attempted murder?


----------



## yosmithy (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

I was going to go for a ride. I don't want to now.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I got hit from behind on a rural road in the far western Chicago suburbs a few years ago when on Christmas leave.

The guy honked from way back, continuously, then intentionally hit me with the front right quarter panel of his black Cadillac SRX. Knocked me over a drainage ditch and into a bunch of bushes/small trees. The speed limit on that rural two lane road was 55mph. There was no one in sight on the incoming lane when this happened, so it wasn't like he "had" to make a close pass. I had been painting the white line on a bike with 42cm handlebars. 

Then, of course, the driver didn't stop, and left me for dead, bleeding in the woods.

The police that came treated me like I was an asshole. They asked me what I might have done to "make" the driver do that. I'm sitting in the back of an ambulance wearing the equivalent of women's underwear and a styrofoam cup, and I'm to blame for a person trying to kill me.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

CUP-TON said:


> How are acts like this not attempted murder?


I don't get it either, you are using your 2 ton vehicle on a 25lb bike. Does that only happen if the cyclist dies?


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

If the kid didn't have the stupid megaphone in the first place, or if the parents told the kid to put it away, none of that would have happened. It all stems from the kid's actions. Kid was at fault, period. Parents are morons, period.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

CUP-TON said:


> How are acts like this not attempted murder?


They really should be, sad to read. Glad you're ok DWB, hope your friends heal up well, sounds like the one guy has a long path to recovery. Please let us know if they catch the guy, though it doesn't sound like there is a lot of evidence unfortunately.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

CUP-TON said:


> How are acts like this not attempted murder?


Because this-



Le Duke said:


> I got hit from behind on a rural road in the far western Chicago suburbs a few years ago when on Christmas leave.
> 
> The guy honked from way back, continuously, then intentionally hit me with the front right quarter panel of his black Cadillac SRX. Knocked me over a drainage ditch and into a bunch of bushes/small trees. The speed limit on that rural two lane road was 55mph. There was no one in sight on the incoming lane when this happened, so it wasn't like he "had" to make a close pass. I had been painting the white line on a bike with 42cm handlebars.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately our car culture greatly influences laws and how they are enforced, if the guy that hit DethWshBkr's friends gets caught it's very likely that his sentence will be minimal at best.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

So what, no one has any update on the actual OP?

Or is this just a "Who hates roadies" thread?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zowie said:


> So what, no one has any update on the actual OP?
> 
> Or is this just a "Who hates roadies" thread?


I think the OP was just sharing a story, that it took a turn for the worse? Oh yes, thanks to someone that finds it amusing to taunt someone on a road bike.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Why are there 3500 people in this thread?


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

humm? Down to 3126 now.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

must be on FB


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

jcd46 said:


> I think the OP was just sharing a story, that it took a turn for the worse? Oh yes, thanks to someone that finds it amusing to taunt someone on a road bike.


He'd be here now if this was a dropper thread.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zowie said:


> He'd be here now if this was a dropper thread.


This is true 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

chuckha62 said:


> ^^^^ Holy ****.





chazpat said:


> They really should be, sad to read. Glad you're ok DWB, hope your friends heal up well, sounds like the one guy has a long path to recovery. Please let us know if they catch the guy, though it doesn't sound like there is a lot of evidence unfortunately.


Indeed. 
This incident has been ALL OVER the news around here, and I understand it made it down to Tennessee! I have some aunts that live down there, and they heard about it on their news.

Tom has had to have a 10+ hour surgery to repair a broken femur and hip. Mind you, this guy is in his early 60's. 
Likely, this will end up being a life altering issue for him, but hopefully he will be back on the bike.

Pretty much everyone in our group has since ordered the Fly6 rear facing camera. A few may be getting a forward camera. I have been toying with buying a Virb.

Cameras on the bike may be a great way to get drivers pinged for any of the crap that happens. 
Back in the 90's, (I was 13 when I started riding in 1993) I had people go so far as hang out the window to their waist trying to hit us. My dad has had a half gallon of iced tea thrown into his front wheel, taking him down. Not only that, but countless times, someone drives up behind, then lays on the horn, flys by, and yells at you. With a camera, I would have ANY of those incidents reported to the police. 
Shoot, PA has a 4 foot law for passing too. 
I don't care if someone passes a LOT closer than that, if they are overtaking 10 mph or so. However, if someone passes closer than 4 feet, and they do anything at all, they are on video.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

DethWshBkr said:


> Indeed.
> This incident has been ALL OVER the news around here, and I understand it made it down to Tennessee! I have some aunts that live down there, and they heard about it on their news.
> 
> Tom has had to have a 10+ hour surgery to repair a broken femur and hip. Mind you, this guy is in his early 60's.
> ...


Not sure what part of PA you live in but I used to live in Philly. Seemed like people were a lot meaner there than here in Georgia. If your car broke down and you had to leave it on the side of the road, odds were when you got back to it at least one of the windows would be busted out, they enjoyed kicking someone when they were already down. This was a while ago so hopefully things have gotten better but from what you said, doesn't sound like it.

It will be interesting to see if Bicycling magazine mentions it since PA is there home territory.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have had nothing to add to this, and I'm sorry it turned into a $hit storm.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Jayem said:


> The fault with this logic is that there's lots of equipment that would be far more likely to be useful, but I bet you don't carry it. Whistle, first aid, fire extinguisher, extra food, firestarting equipment, filter, *insert here.* All of this would be better to "have and not need" and far likelier to be used than a gun.


*a kitchen sink and maybe a shower stall.*


----------

